# SADDLEBAGS 50-mile LD



## CarolzSassy (Jan 15, 2015)

I apologize if this has been covered somewhere; I've looked and looked, but haven't found specifics on what to pack for LD rides.

We've done a number of 25-30 rides on our own; next weekend, however, we're doing our first 50-mile LD. (not expecting to finish; using more as a gauge to see what we may need to work on) 

Wondering, though, if anyone has a specific list of what to pack in saddle bags? I'm planning hoof pick, liquid bandage, vet wrap, pen with duct tape, water, lead rope/halter, granola bars....

Other ideas/recommendations please? Thanks!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Are you doing a AERC type organized ride with loops back to camp, or a point-to-point ride or single big loop out on your own? If it loops back through camp, just pack what you normally do, since you can refill during breaks. LD typically means "limited distance" in AERC circles, ie, a ride less than 50 miles, usually 25 or 30ish. At 50, it's just "endurance." 

Otherwise I'd just pack a bit more in the way of people food that you might want to eat. Maybe some pony snacks if there's not going to be grass. I always have snacks and water for me, a sharp knife, my phone (aka camera), a hoof pick, a few baby wipes in a baggie, and bit of twine. Looking at that short list, I think maybe I'm a bit of a minimalist. I also ought to pack a bandanna or handkerchief... useful for emergencies.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If you have been doing 25-30 mile rides on your own, no reason you shouldn't expect to finish a reasonably-ridden 50.

Personally, I ride with more than the normal amount of stuff in my bags, but I also had a mare cut an artery out on trail.. so I err on the side of paranoia now. [And all this stuff lives in my saddle bags, so it goes out on training rides too.]

I carry a couple rolls of vet wrap (make sure they stay in their plastic bags or else they turn into unusable concrete!), elastikon (also in plastic), a small diaper, a wad of cotton padding, a couple non-stick pads, a pair of small hemostats, a bandanna, a couple shoelaces, duct tape, electric tape, zip ties, baling twine, a plastic poncho (the cheap kind from the dollar store), easyboot glove, horse electrolyes, diaper rash cream, body glide, small pack of tissues, multi-tool (knife, hoof pick, scissors), small flashlight, people drugs, people electrolytes, 2 water bottles, chapstick, phone, camera, granola bars.. probably forgetting something.

All of that fits easily into my deluxe pommel bags.. so it's not nearly as bulky and horrible as it sounds.

How much of that stuff do I actually USE during the average ride? Generally the people stuff (camera, drugs, granola bars).. but having all the rest makes me feel prepared. And if I never use any of the rest, all the better.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

PONCHO! Yes, that is what I forgot. NB: Make sure your horse is accustomed to you unwrapping a crinkly plasticy smelly new poncho in the rain while in the saddle before you do it, or you could have some interesting moments....


----------



## CarolzSassy (Jan 15, 2015)

*SADDLEBAGS 50-mile LD reply*

Thanks for the responses!!! Yes, I'm doing an AERC ride with loops back to camp, so I probably don't need as much stuff as if doing point to point. My understanding is we'll do the first 25, and then vet check at camp with one hour hold. (Looking so forward to this ride, but definitely want to be prepared. At the same time, I don't want to bring unnecessary items adding weight to my saddlebags.)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My suggestion for a ride with such a long first loop is to pay particular attention to your pacing. It's been my experience that some horses (and people) will get caught up in the excitement of the start and go much faster than intended to begin with and don't grow a brain until the first stop. Not ideal with any sized loop, but can be a really big problem with a 25 mile loop! Encourage your horse to relax and drink as much and as often as you can. 

Not sure where you/this ride are, but suspect it's somewhere southern to be having rides this time of year (so jealous!).

I would also suggest not going into the ride assuming you will not be able to do the whole thing. Just look at it as the opportunity to do 2 "normal" rides in the same day and I bet you will find yourself crossing that finish line in fine form!


----------



## jukt (Dec 29, 2014)

Lot's of outdoor places sell shaving kits, with a *mirror*. I use one for my first aid kit.

Just in case you get a boo boo in a place that is not in line of sight.


----------



## jukt (Dec 29, 2014)

Some outdoor places sell shaving kit with a mirror. I use one for a first aid kit.

Just in case you get a boo boo in a spot that is behind.


----------



## jukt (Dec 29, 2014)

sorry, double post.


----------



## redgundogs (Jul 15, 2012)

That's a good list. It is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. I use a camelback for water. They come in several sizes, and make it easy for me to stay hydrated.


----------

